# Is r4depot.com a scam site?



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry, I posted the first thread in an unintended section. I am just curious if that place is a scam or not.


----------



## Food (Jan 7, 2015)

ordered a gateway from them before they remodeled the site no problems shipped fast


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> What do you want? realhotstuff.com is far superior to any other site, or eachmall.me for a little less expensive.


 
I ordered an R4 3DS from them and they aren't replying to emails. It's just says processing for the past day or so. I wanted to know if I was scammed lol


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

Food said:


> ordered a gateway from them before they remodeled the site no problems shipped fast


 

I would be better assured if my emails were answered D:



Kelton2 said:


> .com or .hk? Also, I was experiencing the same thing but my order came anyways.


 

.com, I needed to add something onto my address so I contacted them about it since it was still in processing. I really do hope they email back.


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> My DSTWO came just fine from there.


 

That's great to hear! Thanks for the replies


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> You're welcome. Another note- the sticker on the parcel said it was just a micro sd reader, but they sent the whole dstwo. It must have been a mistake, but I just thought I'd point it out. Other than that I will order from there again.


 

Good to know, thanks! So it says on their website that they have tracking numbers for shipments...do you know if those are usps or ups? I think I may need to contact one of them to get something added onto my address if they aren't able to reply in time :[


----------



## vincentx77 (Jan 7, 2015)

If you want a time frame on these guys, I ordered my Gateway from them on Dec 9. They shipped on Dec 16, and it arrived on Dec 20. So they're not super fast, but it's not as slow as ordering from China either.
The biggest 'beware' I have is that this past Sunday, my bank froze my CC because of unauthorized charges. I'm not saying it was these guys, although it's not the first time they've been accused of this. Everything else I bought over the holidays was done through paypal, so unless someone cloned my card at the grocery store, I have no idea who else it could've been. Fortunately, my bank caught it before whoever stole the number did any damage, but still, it is troubling.

P.S. They shipped to me using USPS.


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

vincentx77 said:


> If you want a time frame on these guys, I ordered my Gateway from them on Dec 9. They shipped on Dec 16, and it arrived on Dec 20. So they're not super fast, but it's not as slow as ordering from China either.
> The biggest 'beware' I have is that this past Sunday, my bank froze my CC because of unauthorized charges. I'm not saying it was these guys, although it's not the first time they've been accused of this. Everything else I bought over the holidays was done through paypal, so unless someone cloned my card at the grocery store, I have no idea who else it could've been. Fortunately, my bank caught it before whoever stole the number did any damage, but still, it is troubling.
> 
> P.S. They shipped to me using USPS.


 
Oh wow, thanks for that! I used a debit card and I always check it daily.


----------



## Ozema (Jan 7, 2015)

i ordered my gateway from there, no problems, legit gateway cards, however i did have one bad experience with them, they didn't have stock in the US warehouse, they sent it from HongKong without my letting me know, i still received my item in perfect condition.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 7, 2015)

They are all scams, why else would they not acccept paypal. SPECULATION.


----------



## JacerX (Jan 7, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> They are all scams, why else would they not acccept paypal. SPECULATION.


 
They don't accept paypal because paypal doesn't support flashcarts.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 7, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> You're welcome. Another note- the sticker on the parcel said it was just a micro sd reader, but they sent the whole dstwo. It must have been a mistake, but I just thought I'd point it out. Other than that I will order from there again.



It wasn't a mistake, they're trying to fool customs or postal inspectors or something like that.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 7, 2015)

JacerX said:


> They don't accept paypal because paypal doesn't support flashcarts.


 

LIES!!!!!


----------



## JacerX (Jan 13, 2015)

I got my card today!! But I am having trouble getting it to work...does this thing work with a 2DS?


----------



## JacerX (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, when I put the card in, it detects it as some konami game and as soon as I click it I go into this black menu with a bunch of blank icons, folders, etc

I followed this guide:

http://www.r4igold3dsusa.com/blog/use-r4i-gold-3ds-rts-card-step-step-new-users/


----------



## JacerX (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Lol, the card works with the 2ds if it launches at all. Format your microsd.


 

Hmm, I have formatted it 3 times already. Could they have sent me a bad microsd card? Or maybe it's that external reader...it did fail the first time I tried a format :o


----------



## JacerX (Jan 13, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> Ah, I see, you got your msd with your flashcart. 95% of the time those are fake, and fake msds are VERY bad. Go buy one from a physical store.


 
ok, ty!


----------



## JacerX (Jan 13, 2015)

You were absolutely right Kelton2! It was the fake microsd card! Thanks for your help


----------



## Dualsouls (Mar 17, 2016)

I ordered my r4i gold and sky3ds plus on 1-1-16, when it was in stock I was supposed to get it 1-26-16 but they messed up my address and the post office sent it back. R4depot said they would resend it when they got it back. I asked for a refund instead because it would have taken another 3 weeks to get it from them. Every couple of weeks I would send them an email asking them if they received the package and they still haven't sent me a reply. It is now 3-17-16 and still no package, refund or reply. Don't buy from them!!!


----------

